# Touring the Emerald Isle



## Pepi (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Folks, Please allow us to introduce ourselves, we are Kath and Stan and although we have caravaned for many years we have now seen sense and in December bought our first motorhome, a 2004 Autotrail Mohican.
After several successful weekends we have decided to venture over the water to the Emerald Isle at Easter and have booked the ferry, Hollyhead to Dunlaoghaire on Good Friday and drive down to Tipperary for Friday night. We then plan to do the ring of Kerry and part way up the west coast during the next 9 days.
Can anyone help with an itinery, give us any good sites or any advice on 'wild' camping. If we can wild camp anywhere can anyone advise on friendly places to empty out and refill etc.? 
As we are completely new to this way of life any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Can someone move this Please

It need to be in Ireland Touring.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

moved!


----------



## bigx (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Just remember one thing which comes as a shock to many visitors.Ireland is dry on Good Friday all pubs closed.Have a great time.
Yours X


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Pepi said:


> Hi Folks, Please allow us to introduce ourselves, we are Kath and Stan and although we have caravaned for many years we have now seen sense and in December bought our first motorhome, a 2004 Autotrail Mohican.
> After several successful weekends we have decided to venture over the water to the Emerald Isle at Easter and have booked the ferry, Hollyhead to Dunlaoghaire on Good Friday and drive down to Tipperary for Friday night. We then plan to do the ring of Kerry and part way up the west coast during the next 9 days.
> Can anyone help with an itinery, give us any good sites or any advice on 'wild' camping. If we can wild camp anywhere can anyone advise on friendly places to empty out and refill etc.?
> As we are completely new to this way of life any help will be appreciated.


Hi and welcome have you seen the other topic on Ireland
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-53275-0.html


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kath and Stan.
If you look in Ireland Touring you will get lots of info.

This is a handy place to look for sites.
http://www.camping-ireland.ie/

In Tipperary we have the Glen of Aherlow. 
It's a lovely campsite but it not mention in the book.
www.tipperarycamping.com

You can fill with water at most Petrol station, but you will have to use sites to empty black and grey waste.

I can PM you a wild camping list if you are interested.
Nora


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

bigx said:


> Hi
> Just remember one thing which comes as a shock to many visitors.Ireland is dry on Good Friday all pubs closed.Have a great time.
> Yours X


We always have the back door. :lol: :lol:


----------



## bunbeg (Apr 30, 2006)

Just use your common sense and you will have no problem wild camping , Stay out of town centers at the weekends .there is a very good site at 
Manix point near velenicia island . The road on the southeren end of the ring of Kerry is a little hairy to drive , narrow potholed and bumpy with the odd coach of yankee tourists in a hurry . there are some car parks on the ring you would have no problem parking in and some of them are on the mountain road part, with wonderful views. Waterville is good to stay in . if you need water some public loos have outside taps and dont be shy about asking at a farm, or petrol station after you get your derv. last bit of advice head to the north .


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

My advice would be to head for the West, Co Mayo. Westport is a beautiful area and you can wild camp down near the harbour restaurants. A must visit is Achill Island, there's a bridge across, the Island is really spectacular and there's a campsite down by the sea or wild camp outside as all the Irish do, no need to book the site, plenty of room. Then there is the holy mountain to climb "Croagh Patrick" Killery Harbour to visit really spectacular as well as the beautiful mountain drives. Don't worry about wild camping Just pick a small village and you'll be very safe. Then Lough Gill in Sligo is well worth a visit, there is a large viewing point along the lakeside 1 km before Parkes Castle and just 100mtr from where I lived for 20 years. Donegal with its wild and rugged coastline is really wonderful. On the way there's a campsite in Ballyshannon overlooking a Man made lake and hydroelectric dam. This is just a snapshot and if you would like to know more PM me.

Wobby


----------

